# Size Differences in Twins



## Prisca (Apr 20, 2016)

We have a Nigerian Dwarf doe which gave birth yesterday to two very disparately sized kids. The doeling weighed 2.8 lbs which is a common size for our does. The buckling weighed 3.8 lbs and seems like a giant compared to the other. We've never had this happen before. I called the breeder from whom we purchased the doe and oddly enough one of the sisters of this doe just had the same thing happen. Is this common? Is there a reason?

Thanks,
Priscilla


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Many times the buck kid is bigger than his sister.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very common.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

I was wondering this too. Though, I didn't weigh my kids when they were born (I realllly wish I would have), I am seeing that our little boy is filling out and looking larger (fatter?) than the little girl. I was wondering if that was common.


----------



## Prisca (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks! I know it is true that one is generally larger (particularly buckling) but I also had two other does give birth to twins- one buckling, one doeling, and their weights were almost matched at birth.....just weird. Is it possible for a doe to get pregnant from two different bucks? They babies look so entirely different.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Nigie had quads last week: 3 boys and 1 girls. The first 2 boys and the doe were reasonably small. Buck number 4 was (and is) considerably larger- taller, longer and bigger boned. But all are healthy and the #1 buckling, who is a tiny little guy, puts away more milk than anyone else!


----------



## Prisca (Apr 20, 2016)

This doe had access to a 6 mo old smaller buck shortly after she was bred. Any chance we are talking about two different fathers bred a few days apart leading to the size difference?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is possible but it is also very possible to be that different in size from same breeding. Don't need to read more into it than is there. He obviously got more nourishment in the uterus than the female. Could be a few different reasons.


----------

